# GMG takes 2 start routines to produce smoke



## J_E_F_F (Jul 4, 2019)

I bought a GMG Davy Crockett early this year, I live in southern Alabama. For the first 2 months, Feb-Mar (winter here) things worked very well, then starting the grill became an issue. It always takes 2 start routines to produce smoke, I need to shutdown the grill between attempts. GMG replaced both the igniter and the main control board in an attempt to fix the problem. My grill is stored outside under my eve and it is covered when not in use. Humidity and rain season is here in full force. Is it possible the humidity is causing my pellet ignition issue? It is routinely 90-97%% relative humidity here for 6+ hours at night with temps in the upper 70s, and obviously at or very near 100% many days during the rainy season. Days are in the mid/upper 90s with upper 60% relative humidity. The grill and pellets remain physically dry, but outside exposed to very high humidity for months on end. Pellets in the hopper remain solid and compressed, no sign of physical moisture, and no feed problems.

I have tried 3 different pellet brands, with the same results: Lumberjack, Smokehouse, A-maZe-N.

The issue with 2 starting attempts, is that the auger dumps 2x the pellets into the firebox, then after ignition the temp spikes about to 350 or more, 150+ degrees over the set point and takes about an hour to settle back down, it is a real pain and so is digging out excess pellets with a spoon.

I made some ribs today and had to refill the hopper, I store pellets in the air conditioned house, but even that is 75 degrees and about 57% humidity, though it is stable. This evening, I decided to start the grill again as a test after had hours to cool down, I just wanted to test with fresh pellets from the house, and it fired right up first time, something I haven't been able to do in months.

Could the igniter just take 2 rounds to dry the (seemingly dry) pellets left in the hopper between uses enough to ignite and produce smoke? This sounds probable, has anyone had similar experience that might prove this theory?


----------



## radio (Jul 5, 2019)

The only time my GMG DB has trouble igniting is when the burn pot needs cleaning.  I use a screwdriver to loosen any caked on ash, then use a shop vac to get all the residue out.  Mine is also stored outside under a shelter and I never have an issue with pellets drawing moisture. Check your owners manual for instructions of how to make sure the igniter is tight and positioned properly and  make sure you are cleaning the burn pot thoroughly and see if it still has an issue.  If it does, call customer service


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 5, 2019)

Pellets can absorb ambient moisture, so "dry" is a fairly relative term.  So I'd you have a plausible working theory.  My recommendation would be to store your pellets in a cool, dry place.

Some folks even have issues getting an A-maze-N tray to light or stay lit at times.  The company documents using a microwave to help dry before use.


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 5, 2019)

I did check the burn pot this morning, there was not much ash in there and nothing caked on, I vacuumed it anyway. More evidence that this points me to a humidity problem. That also seems to explain why the same brand pellet from the house yesterday lit right up, where the same brand that was outside in the hopper for a while took 2 attempts to light. This kind of sucks, it means I'm going to need to put a handful of pellets from the house into the fire pot before I start it up each time during the summer, it takes away a lot of the simplicity and cleanliness.


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 5, 2019)

Yep, that makes sense to me.

GMG's website says:


> How should I store the pellets?
> We recommend clean, dry, inside storage in the original bags or a waterproof storage container.



Wouldn't be surprised if that's typical for any brand of grill, since you can buy pellets from anywhere.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 5, 2019)

J_E_F_F said:


> I did check the burn pot this morning, there was not much ash in there and nothing caked on, I vacuumed it anyway. More evidence that this points me to a humidity problem. That also seems to explain why the same brand pellet from the house yesterday lit right up, where the same brand that was outside in the hopper for a while took 2 attempts to light. This kind of sucks, it means I'm going to need to put a handful of pellets from the house into the fire pot before I start it up each time during the summer, it takes away a lot of the simplicity and cleanliness.



I was just thinking the same after reading your description of your issue. 

You might not be able to leave pellets in the burn pot.


----------



## winsa12 (Jul 7, 2019)

Is it going through the full cycle 0-1-2-3? I think smoke usually starts at 2. Are you shutting it down by the book meaning the fan mode kicks on a burns all the pellets in the box up? 

I see your evidence points to otherwise but it doesn’t make sense that humid pellets would take 2 startups. The second feed of pellets would still be humid and I think they would affect the start up still. Can you take the drip trays and deflector out and watch it start up sometime?


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, full cycle of 0-1-2-3, then nothing, pull the plug, and start it again. Usually starts by 2 or 3 the second time. My guess is the first run heats/dries out the pellets enough that the 2nd run ignites them. I've watched it without the tray and deflector and sent pics to GMG. I've even dug down through the pellets and seen the glowing igniter without pellet ignition after a full run, like this...







And yes, after a cook, it is shut down properly with the Power button and full shut down/cooling cycle.


----------



## winsa12 (Jul 10, 2019)

That's interesting. Its got to be the issue. You would think that would be an issue with all the GMG's (and probably most pellet grills in general) across the humid part of the US...

I asked the question because my DB has needed multiple starts the last couple times I turned it on. I think it was because I turned it on or off incorrectly and the startup process got confused. I am in non-humid Denver though.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jul 10, 2019)

I haven't had that issue here in NC even though the humidity is high. My controller
has goofed one time in the last year. The auger kept turning even though the
pellets did not light. I did update my controller software to 6.8. 
The only other issue is that the displayed temp is the setpoint and it doesn't go
higher than the setpoint AFTER reaching that temp. I can increase the setpoint
temp and the display acts normally until it reaches the new setpoint, then it only displays that temp until I go through the shutdown procedure.
I am reasonably happy with the GMG Daniel Boone.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 10, 2019)

nchapelheel said:


> I haven't had that issue here in NC even though the humidity is high. My controller
> has goofed one time in the last year. The auger kept turning even though the
> pellets did not light. I did update my controller software to 6.8.
> The only other issue is that the displayed temp is the setpoint and it doesn't go
> ...



So if I’m following you, the actual temp could be 75 degrees above the set point, but you’d never know it because the displayed temp doesn’t go above the set point?

Am I following you correctly?


----------



## nchapelheel (Jul 10, 2019)

You are correct. However, that is not what happens. The temp does fluctuate as
expected as the controller maintains the set temp. It is just that the controller
does not display the up and downs of the temp inside the grill after it reaches the
setpoint temp.


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 11, 2019)

I had the exact same issue with mine. 6 months, worked fine, then 2x start ups and double pellet dumps. 
 CS was great. Upgraded me to a Wifi control board.
 Replaced the ignitor twice, no change.
 When I would empty out the pellet burner and rattle it a little, worked.
 Called CS and verbally explained what was going on. They sent a new wire harness w/ like a 8 pin connector. 2 red wires, 2 black wires. 4 empty slots.
 Can provide pic if needed.
 When I went to replace it, I noticed one of the metal inputs in the existing harness had been pushed back during assembly, barely making contact.
 I reinserted it fully w/o installing the new harness.
 Has great as it should since then. I emailed GMG explaining what the problem is and recieved a reply they would pass it along.
 Your problem is the exact same I had.


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 11, 2019)

DocSteve
 thanks, a picture would be handy so I know specifically what/where to check.


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 11, 2019)

Here's some pics. The wiring harness was the problem. One of the metal pin connectors was pushed out some. 
 Pushed back in, problem solved.
 Meanwhile, have a bunch of new spare parts now.
 I didn't try and scam them. They kept sending me the same parts over and over. Guessing a different person was reading my support request emails and sending a standard replacement deal.
 Now have my stock control board, a new wifi control board, 2 new ignightors and the new wiring harness.
 Already installed a wifi control board early in the problem solving process.
 Hopefully I've got enough spare parts now to cover any wearing out for years.
 Let us know progress on your issue.


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 11, 2019)

Here's the stock ignitor that didn't last a year. Never did a cook over 225 degrees.
 Heat shield crispy and crumbled at slightest touch.
 Replaced. Have 2 spares now.


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks for the pics, once the weather dries out, I'll open it and take a look.


----------

